# simoniz shampoo £4 for 5l at asda!!



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Popped in to asda last nite i saw this so grabbed a tub,usally use shampoo for the wheels so thought i would give it a go..its the same clouur as megs last touch..just a heads up:thumb:

they have still got the kent mf too 12 for £5.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

moonstone mo said:


> Popped in to asda last nite i saw this so grabbed a tub,usally use shampoo for the wheels so thought i would give it a go..its the same clouur as megs last touch..just a heads up:thumb:
> 
> they have still got the kent mf too 12 for £5.


might have to try this tbh, i got the yellow one from there a whille ago and really like it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> might have to try this tbh, i got the yellow one from there a whille ago and really like it.


I prefered the yellow one but the pinky red ones ok.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

just got some today


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

found the Simoniz in question is rather good at taking of LSP, I normaly use on new customers cars rather than using the good stuff


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fin2982 said:


> found the Simoniz in question is *rather good at taking of LSP*, I normaly use on new customers cars rather than using the good stuff


How strange? 
Which LSP are you using (only so that I don't purchase any )


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Might get some of this, at that price you can't go wrong, especially through the foam lance.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

youve said that a few times now Avanti :lol:

Ive mainly used Natty's, Zymol carbon, concours and Vintage.
the whole LSp seems to have diminished when I haved used this shampoo, the one Ive found it works with is Simoniz own range


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fin2982 said:


> *youve said that a few times now Avanti *:lol:
> 
> Ive mainly used Natty's, Zymol carbon, concours and Vintage.
> the whole LSp seems to have diminished when I haved used this shampoo, the one Ive found it works with is Simoniz own range


I know  
I have a car wing in the back so throw all sorts of abuse at it, hence why I'm keen to learn which waxes are not durable as people claim.
If there is wax on the car and a shampoo removes it, there will be like a slime on the surface not just flat sheets of water :speechles

It was in my store a few weeks back (but another poster had mentioned it months back)










Looking at the ingredients on the simoniz website comparing it with the simoniz wax free shampoo, you will see the the wax free version has a chemical present with intent of dissolving the wax, it is not in the interest of the mfr to offer wax stripping shampoo for general cleaning, as is it is not in the interest of mfrs to offer waxes that fall off at the sniff of tfr or strong shampoo dilution or even washing up liquids. Many people hand wash without gloves and if their hands go like this










then that is when it's time to have some concern


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The product code is SIM52A and it is ph 6.9 before dilution so pretty much as PH neutral as you can get


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive found the wax you use is best prtected with a wash that contains Carnuba

best one Ive found so far is Vallet pro's Carnuba wash or BTBM


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My hands are fine and I have done _many_ washes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> My hands are fine and I have done _many_ washes.


That is the point I'm making, there are oils in your skin (which are not as durable as car wax) and once detergents dry them out then you will know about it, so if your hands are ok, your car wax will be ok :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone got any experience of this through the foam lance?


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

purchased some aswell as was in the store and thought give it ago


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Anyone got any experience of this through the foam lance?


It shouldn't be upto much as it does not contain much in the way of foaming agents.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

it actually isnt to bad through a foam lance


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Now can I justify buying *more* shampoo......... 25Ltrs+ all ready in store .. but it is only £4!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

i looked at this my self and i have to say i laughed when i seen it on the bravado that you get what you pay for and a shampoo for £4 cant be up to much but never even crossed my mind the idea of using it for wheels and arches instead of wasting my megs gold class or my AG think ill have to go get some


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

I know this is an old post but I just bought LOADS of this at my local Wilkinsons for FIFTY PENCE per 5lt bottle. I also bought 2lt bottles of Demon Shine at 20p each. Although it doesn't last very long it leaves a really nice glossy shine after my normal process.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Any manufacturer will tell you that these are not the sorts of products that suit the needs of such a specialised group as detailing world regulars. The prices that you see with the site sponsors are good solid prices for solid products. If you find products costing dramatically less then the most likely reality is that the cheap product is really just that.

I am a VI but these sorts of products really harm the industry. All that is achieved is that people are willing to pay less and less and the product strengths decrease. There is a point where the product basically stops doing the job properly and I have seen quite a few examples of this.

So please, knowledgable detailing afficianados... support the chemical industry by buying from the likes of the site sponsors and don't be drawn in by cheap and nasty 'bargains'!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

SiBradbury said:


> I know this is an old post but I just bought LOADS of this at my local Wilkinsons for FIFTY PENCE per 5lt bottle. I also bought 2lt bottles of Demon Shine at 20p each. Although it doesn't last very long it leaves a really nice glossy shine after my normal process.


i don't think I'd touch the wash to be honest, plus I have loads of CG Maxi-suds and snow-foam to use - but I used to like the spray-on demon shine after washing - it did add a little to the looks of the car, nothing special - but where I did like it was for its ability to make the car dry better (if that makes sense) - it seemed that the towel just picked up more water if you lightly sprayed it with demonshine before drying. could just have been in my head - but if the 2lt "pour-on" bottles are the same stuff as in the 1ltr spray-on bottles then this is an absolute bargain!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

x12yhp said:


> Any manufacturer will tell you that these are not the sorts of products that suit the needs of such a specialised group as detailing world regulars. The prices that you see with the site sponsors are good solid prices for solid products. If you find products costing dramatically less then the most likely reality is that the cheap product is really just that.
> 
> I am a VI but these sorts of products really harm the industry. All that is achieved is that people are willing to pay less and less and the product strengths decrease. There is a point where the product basically stops doing the job properly and I have seen quite a few examples of this.
> 
> So please, knowledgable detailing afficianados... support the chemical industry by buying from the likes of the site sponsors and *don't be drawn in by cheap and nasty 'bargains'!*


The thing is some products are great and some are expensive and no better than the low cost stuff, the 1st thing a product should do is work as promised irrespective of cost.

Then it (IMO) should prove VFM.
Trouble is a lot of products reach or leave their owners through misconceived reputation


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

x12yhp said:


> Any manufacturer will tell you that these are not the sorts of products that suit the needs of such a specialised group as detailing world regulars.


Any manufacturer except Simoniz 

I didn't think it was worth mentioning that a 50p car shampoo wasn't a quality product as i'd just be insulting the intelligence of everyone here. (Plus i knew someone would eventually come along and do that do that on my behalf anyway. Well done lol)

What i WOULD say is something that retails for nearly a tenner that's reduced to just 50p is a bargain for winter washing or for giving family members cars a quick once over when you don't want to use your good stuff because you know it'd be wasted on them!

I know there's a lot of 'product snobbery' that goes on and I wouldn't claim for a minute that Simoniz Car Shampoo is fantastic stuff but I know that some people will appreciate knowing they can get this item for 50p.


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

gkerr4 said:


> If the 2lt "pour-on" bottles are the same stuff as in the 1ltr spray-on bottles then this is an absolute bargain!


I imagine the pour on stuff is probably a concentrated form of the spray version? (You have to dilute 250ml into a bucket of cold water)


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

I am just saying that it pays to be cautious. I know of quite a few people who bough the supermarket screenwash which was heavily reduced towards the end of last yet. Worked ok until we had a cold spell and then froze solid.


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

x12yhp said:


> I am just saying that it pays to be cautious. I know of quite a few people who bough the supermarket screenwash which was heavily reduced towards the end of last yet. Worked ok until we had a cold spell and then froze solid.


Cautious? Are you suggesting my paint might drop off or something? 
It's 50p, i'm not expecting miracles!

PS. on the screenwash topic, Comma All Seasons Screenwash concentrate is good down to -27c when used neat or -9c when dilluted 50:50.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

x12yhp said:


> I am just saying that it pays to be cautious. I know of quite a few people who bough the supermarket screenwash which was heavily reduced towards the end of last yet. Worked ok until we had a cold spell and then froze solid.


Yes it is wise to be cautious, there are people on the forum who have paid a premium for products that either simply did not perform or performed no better than products 1/5 of the price, it's about not wanting to be a mug by following the crowd without good cause


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Yes it is wise to be cautious, there are people on the forum who have paid a premium for products that either simply did not perform or performed no better than products 1/5 of the price, it's about not wanting to be a mug by following the crowd without good cause


Nicely put. "This is rubbish because it's cheap" doesn't always ring true!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got some of this for 50p for 5lts in Asda and I like it.Works well.Although it doesnt say Meguiars on the bottle so it may be crap and Im talking rubbish...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, shampoo is one of the things i seem to get through loads of. I bough a stack of this when it was £1 for 5l in ASDA (still is £1 in Swindon) and it performs well, nice and slick and cleans well. Works well through a SF lance (i pre wash with SF and then apply a 2nd SF and shampoo mix before washing by hand).

I've not noticed any detrimental effect to my LSP, but i usually dry off with a QD or aquawax anyway.


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

i dont like simonz. i think it has stripped my LSP


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spesh_SCOOBY said:


> i dont like simonz. i think it has stripped my LSP


The blue wax free shampoo is supposed to do that, the yellow one does not :thumb:


----------



## Dubs (Dec 24, 2009)

Spesh_SCOOBY said:


> i dont like simonz. i think it has stripped my LSP


LSP? wax?


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

yellow wash one? i have been using AG EGP

could be me being a noob???


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spesh_SCOOBY said:


> yellow wash one? i have been using AG EGP
> 
> could be me being a noob???


Could be, but that shampoo requires very little to a bucket (even though I do not beleive too much will strip EGP).


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

does not seam to beed well, maybe hd wax will do better. using ag wash now


----------

